# Hello Everyone



## ClosetWriter (Feb 18, 2011)

Recently, I have had a great deal of "life" hit me square in the face. I lost my father to cancer. My mother had a stroke. My sister-in-law died of cancer. Then, in Janruary of this year, I had my prostate removed because of cancer. These trying times have inspired me to look at life from a different perspective. That can happen when so many things hit you within little more than a year's time. 

I have decided to join this forum because I feel like I have this relentless itch that I just can't seem to conquer. I have quietly written many personal narratives, but feel as I need some critiquing if I am going to improve. 

I am looking forward to being a part of this forum.

Dave


----------



## Gumby (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Dave, so sorry to hear of your losses and trying ordeals. You've really been through it and writing is a wonderful way to deal with what life throws at you. Welcome to the site.


----------



## bookbender (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Dave   Sounds like a very difficult year indeed - a lot to deal with.  I hope you will have a rest from troubles going forward and find some comfort in writing here - 

Welcome.


----------



## Sir Roberts (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome, Dave.

I am very sorry to hear of your losses, both in your family and your... bottom parts.

But seriously, I admire your bravery, sir, in sharing such tragedy amongst strangers, and your great resolve in not letting it all get to much. 

I deeply look forward to anything you may write in the future.

Again, Welcome.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry about your loss, Dave. Looking forward to read your narratives.

Just want to say :hi: and welcome you to WF!


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Dave,  so you have come out of the writers closet?  Yes, I assume you are right at my age.  When I was young I didn't realize the inevitable loss of so many more of my loved ones and body parts.  I can see you have realized it's time to do this thing you have always done.  Funny to say it that way I guess but you HAVE been doing it already, right?  Now you see the need to blend in with others of like mind and really rev yourself up.  
I have little experience and probably not able to help with writing or publication but I love to talk about inspiration and philosophy.  The creative desires.  See you around the forum!


----------



## Nickie (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi there Dave! Sorry to hear about your losses - I also lost my mother (not to cancer, but to heart problems, same with my father). Once we were 6 people, now only two of us remain.


Nickie


----------



## The Blue Pencil (Feb 19, 2011)

Dave, it sounds like you have had an extremely difficult year, and I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully writing can bring new joys into your life and help to heal some of the wounds. Welcome to the forum!
Mallory


----------



## ClosetWriter (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I felt compelled to come back, and add some more about myself because I would really like some feedback from those of you that are willing to offer it.

I am fifty-years old, and have never had anything published. I have, for years, scribbled my thoughts down, but until recently, have never been brave enough to let anyone read them. I actually enjoyed writing when I was a kid, but shied away from it because I was embarrassed by how poor my handwriting was (thank you Microsoft Word). A couple years ago, when my father was battling cancer, I knew his time was short. I decided to sit down, and write my feelings about him. I wrote of a fishing trip he took me on forty-years ago. Before he died I promised him that I would make sure to let the world know about the man he was. I knew I had to read my story at his memorial service, so I got up the courage, and did. After the service a lady came up to me (I didn’t know her), and told me that she was a retired English teacher. She said that she taught for over thirty-five years, and wanted to let me know that she thought my writing was as good as any she has heard. For the first time in my life I was proud of something. I knew then that I had to write. 

I am now at the point where I need help. How do I grow? Should I believe one person that may have been caught-up in the emotions of a story about a boy and his father? Can a person who only seems to be able to write first person narratives have a career writing? What do I do now?


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi ClosetWriter.  Yes, hold every good word close to your heart and run every critique through your brain.  WRITE... now is the time!


----------

